# Time to renew Norton Antivirus and Geek Squad tech support got concerns help



## bruce119 (Apr 19, 2014)

OK I have been running win. 7 on Norton Antivirus with no problems.
Now it's time to renew and from what I'm told Best Buy (Geek Squad) no longer supports Norton. In fact they Geek Squad told me that Norton is incompatible with there win. 8.

I get a prompt telling me my antivirus is going to expire and when I try to renew it...It forces me into Best Buy Geek Squads new anti virus Webroot...

Now I didn't really use tech support much the last 2 years...

Need some thoughts and opinions should I go with Geek Squad and Webroot..

Or scrap Best Buy go direct to Norton then Tech support???

Geek Squad Tech Support 1 yr is $70.00 and there Webroot antivirus is $54.00 a year...

Thoughts please
Any one got Geek Squad...Your thoughts
thanks


----------



## Jim Cook (Apr 19, 2014)

*Defender and MalwareBytes*

Bruce,
Based on my experience I would suggest that you use Microsoft Defender (it is already in Windows 8, no further cost )  and I would also suggest you download the free version of Malware Bytes. With both these programs working together I think you will find your system will be safe.


----------



## monophoto (Apr 19, 2014)

Sadly, my opinion of Geek Squad is pretty low.  In my experience, you can't always believe every word of what they say.  

I suspect that the fact that they want to sell you Webroot instead of Norton has more to do with how much money Best Buy generates on a sale of 
Webroot compared with a sale of Norton rather than any technical differences.

I'm running Win 7 and Norton - and they play nicely together.  

As to compatibility between Norton and Win 8 - - - according to the Norton site, there's no problem.  But there are two things to keep in mind.  First, in releasing Windows 8, Microsoft has made a number of changes intended to force users to use other Microsoft products instead of the products that they have been using for years.  Case in point:  Win 8 doesn't support Outlook, so that users are forced to either switch to Microsoft's e-mail system (Hotmail), or else use a third party application if they want to continue with their current e-mail service.  That's not very friendly - but then Microsoft doesn't care about friendly, they only want to control the market.  

The other thing is that Geek Squad told you that Norton isn't compatible with their Windows 8 - and that could very well be true.  Best Buy is a major retailer, and it wouldn't surprise me if they got Microsoft to wholesale them a special version of Windows 8 that will only work with the product that Best Buy wants to sell and not with the leading product in the market.


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Apr 19, 2014)

Check with your ISP.  They may offer a free security package.  I get Norton free from Comcast.  Works great with Windows 7.

I'll skip commenting on Geek Squad because I don't want to introduce a lot of negativity into your thread.  But if you are conducting a poll, put my vote in the "dump Geek Squad" column.

Ed


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 19, 2014)

Well I'm thinking I may renew Norton AntiVirus...and dump Best Buy...I don't like how they monopolize everything... 
In fact the Norton AntiVirus I have now is integrated with Best Buy because it tells me to call Best Buy to renew. The computer I have was purchased from Best Buy 2 years ago win. 7
Norton according to there site it's $50.00 for renewal
I have Verizon Fios for a provider I guess if I have an issue down the road I could use them for tech support
Also my neighbor works at Staples I will ask him also though he may be bios to Staples. 
It scares me to renew with all this Best Buy integration hope I don't run into trouble trying to renew....


----------



## zig613 (Apr 19, 2014)

Bruce,

We are running Norton 360 on our two home computers, one is running of Windows 7 and the other Windows 8.  We haven't had any problems with either computer and Norton.

Wade


----------



## Mr Vic (Apr 20, 2014)

Running "Norton Internet Security" on 3 Win7 PCs and 2 Win XP PCs. % user renewal direct from Norton (Symantics) is a bit over $100.... Been usinfg norton since the 80s.


----------



## TurnaPen (Apr 20, 2014)

I run a Computer Shop, and refuse to install Nortons on any machine. Try Eset Smart Security or something else, but not Nortons or McAfee. Amos


----------



## Akula (Apr 20, 2014)

TurnaPen said:


> I run a Computer Shop, and refuse to install Nortons on any machine. Try Eset Smart Security or something else, but not Nortons or McAfee. Amos




25 years exp and system admin...would never put these on any of my machines

JMHO


----------



## CREID (Apr 20, 2014)

Norton has always been a resource hog and slows your system down. I have been using M/S security essentials, it's free and it works great on Win8.


----------



## GRMiller (Apr 20, 2014)

I have Avast protection and its free.  BUT I am not knowledgeable about this.  I leave it all to my son to take care of it for me.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 20, 2014)

Do not understand if you are still running Win7 and or upgraded to Win8 operating system.  You can buy any version of Norton you want for either operating system and install it.  May or may not have to uninstall Geek Squad bloat wear, no experience with that or them.  I would definitely tell geek guys want Norton. 

The Best Antivirus For Windows 8

Webroot new to me so looked it up this is what I found. Prices may not be correct. 

Webroot SecureAnywhere AntiVirus 2013 Review & Rating | PCMag.com

If have win8 would use Defender AV provided and not upgrade to anything else. I still have Vista and use MS security defender. I had Avast for years and recently went to MS AV several months ago.


----------



## TurnaPen (Apr 20, 2014)

As I mentioned before, I come across all sorts of Antivirus Programs in my work, and so have been able to evaluate them over the years; Nortons is definitely resource hungry and will slow down the computer, however, if you have success and are satisfied with what you have, then that is ok. Amos


----------



## keandkafu (Apr 20, 2014)

Ditch Norton!  It is a huge drag on your system resources and load lots of space taking files on your hard drive.  Eset is the best one in my opinion, I have never had a virus in the past 4 years with it. Windows essentials is also very good and best if all, free!  My feelings about Norton are the same as others with the geek squad


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 20, 2014)

I'll throw in that annoying 'just get a Mac' reply. 


Seriously, though, it's nice to not have to worry about viruses.


----------



## designer (Apr 20, 2014)

Dump Norton.  Well unless you want pc speeds that are compatible with 5 year old machines that is.

ESET or the other one I like is SuperAnti Spyware.  Both are low on resources and don't slow your machine down.  Best of all I have never had a virus on either machine.  ESET on one, SAS on the other.

It took forever to get Norton and Mcaffee out of two pcs for a friend.  They bury files and registry entries that slow you down and keep popping up.


----------



## Dave Turner (Apr 20, 2014)

+1 for using Microsoft Security Essentials in combination with Malwarebyte's Anti Malware. If using Win 8, you don't need the MSE, it's built-in. While the free version of Malwarebyte's is great, I think it's definitely worth paying the $25 a year for the premium version which has been consistently ranked as one of the best out there.

Also, if you haven't done it recently, visit the ShieldsUP site by Gibson Research to make sure your router and firewall are configured correctly to prevent unauthorized access.

My son's Mac has been attacked several times by viruses.  Apple just has tighter control over what is allowed to get installed on your machine, which lessens, although does not eliminate a virus threat.


----------



## DaddyO (Apr 21, 2014)

Norton is a RAM hog.  I have Avast, and have for many years, running on 3 desktops and 3 laptops and never had an issue. I also secondarily use Malewarebytes.


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 21, 2014)

I have had my own computer consulting service for 35 years.  I run AVG Free, Malwarebytes Premium (a $25 one time fee...not an annual fee) and CCleaner.  I put these three utilities on all my client's computers, and rarely have to deal with any malware.  (Avast is also good...it runs on one of my netbooks.)

The free malwarebytes is very good, but the paid version lives down by  the clock and intercepts infected websites BEFORE you get into them. You can also schedule the premium version to do scheduled scans.

Ccleaner keeps your computer clear of temporary files, file fragments, pieces of programs left over after poorly executed uninstalls, etc.  It can DRAMATICALLY icrease the speed of a system.  It is a free program.

 If you have kids using the computer, I highly recommend Malwarebytes Premium!  It blocks infected sites so the kids can't blunder in and pick up viruses and malware.  Unlike most antivirus software, it is a lifetime subscription for 25 bucks.  If it stops just ONE trojan from getting on a machine, it has paid for itself many times over...it usually takes around $160 of my time to restore a badly infected system. (I have no connection whatsoever with the malwarebytes people!  I just like to save myself tedious work.)


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 21, 2014)

My own personal experiences with the Geek Squad are uniformly awful!  I have had to go to bat for clients who bought their systems at Best Buy and cannot get warranty work done.  They surely hate to see me come in LOL.  

One client had a new system with a dvd burner that wouldn't burn.  They took it in and were told it was fixed.  It still wouldn't burn.  I went in with them and they insisted that it was fixed and would burn disks, and the customer just wasn't using the software correctly. I suggested they burn a disk for me, right there and then.  They declined..I insisted.  Of course, it wouldn't burn a disk and they had to replace the drive.  But If I hadn't gone in and demanded that they demonstrate it would burn a disk, the customer would have been left with a defective drive.


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 21, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I'll throw in that annoying 'just get a Mac' reply.
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, it's nice to not have to worry about viruses.



Just wait. Now that the ipad has generated a large customer base, it is worth the time of hackers to create viruses for apple products.  In the past, there were not enough apple systems out there to make it worth the time it takes to program malware for them.

https://discussions.apple.com/docs/DOC-2435


----------



## bruce119 (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice...I went with Microsoft Security Essentals and Mailwarebytes...I uninstalled Norton and used a cleanup program...
Then M.S.E. went rite and did a scan all good...
then installed Mailwarebytes when it did a scan it found a ton of stuff I quarantine as suggested and everything seems just fine so far...
Time will tell at least I'm still up and running...
thanks


----------



## sbwertz (Apr 21, 2014)

Dave Turner said:


> +1 for using Microsoft Security Essentials in combination with Malwarebyte's Anti Malware. If using Win 8, you don't need the MSE, it's built-in. While the free version of Malwarebyte's is great, I think it's definitely worth paying the $25 a year for the premium version  .



It is not $25 a year.  It is a ONE TIME $25 fee.  I have had the paid version for four years now, and only paid for it once.  They just updated it from Pro to Premium last week...no charge.


----------



## buttonsHT (Apr 21, 2014)

Dan Masshardt said:


> I'll throw in that annoying 'just get a Mac' reply.
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, it's nice to not have to worry about viruses.



You should still be worried......

Do Macs Get Viruses? Apple Removes Boast That OS X 'Doesn't Get PC Viruses'


----------



## Dave Turner (Apr 21, 2014)

sbwertz said:


> Dave Turner said:
> 
> 
> > +1 for using Microsoft Security Essentials in combination with Malwarebyte's Anti Malware. If using Win 8, you don't need the MSE, it's built-in. While the free version of Malwarebyte's is great, I think it's definitely worth paying the $25 a year for the premium version  .
> ...



Malwarebytes changed their pricing policy in Feb. of this year when they came out with version 2.  If you buy the Premium version now, you get a one year subscription for $25 that's good for 3 computers.  If you bought the Pro version previously, you are grandfathered in and get free upgrades without additional cost, but it's only good for one computer. The benefits of being an early supporter :biggrin:


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 21, 2014)

Hate to break it to you Dan but there are viruses coded specifically for Mac.  Thinking they do not exist will get you in trouble.

Full disclosure: I use Mac OSX, Windows 7 & 8, and Ubuntu daily.  Even Apples documentation recommends using antivirus software.  Check out this thread about OSX specifically. https://discussions.apple.com/message/22187777#22187777

Michael



Dan Masshardt said:


> I'll throw in that annoying 'just get a Mac' reply.
> 
> 
> Seriously, though, it's nice to not have to worry about viruses.


----------



## Crashmph (Apr 21, 2014)

Microsoft Security Essentials and Windows Defender are a joke.  They will stop basic stuff but they have no consistent ability to fend of heuristic attacks.  What ever you choose to use, make sure it will support heuristic detection. 

Believe me or not, but I have been working IT for 19 years and IT Security for 14 Years.  

Michael


----------



## designer (Apr 21, 2014)

What a shame.  Pay for software to get rid of or stop a virus and then have to go out and buy another one that clears up what the first will not do.

Two AV software packages can often cause conflicts and slow your machine down as well.  IF the first one is so good, why do you need a 2nd one?


----------

